# EBS to launch 7.25% Regular Savings A/C



## Mit55 (11 Jun 2008)

I was in EBS office today and heard that from 23/06/08, EBS will have a 7.25 Regular Savings account.  I was told that it would on similar basis as their previous offering, which of course is now only paying 4% since 1st May.


----------



## Ben Graham (16 Jun 2008)

Sounds good. Hope it goes ahead.

Does it qualify as a Share account with EBS? Though this outfit says it is going to remain mutual you never know....


----------



## BRICKTOP (16 Jun 2008)

Was in my local EBS on Friday to close my current regular saver (opening the 8% in Anglo Irish instead) and asked about this new one. Not many details but launches 23-06. However they told me you have to make an appointment to open the account and see an advisor??????


----------



## Ben Graham (21 Jun 2008)

Opened one today, Saturday. The meeting was a formality. Whole thing took about 10 minutes.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2008)

Appointment? Meeting? 10 minutes? Why can't _EBS _operate like many other financial institutions when opening accounts for customers?!?!


----------



## N/SIDEPEOPLE (23 Jun 2008)

Has this offer been launched today?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

Nothing on their home page. Can't get any further because their site seems dog slow right now - at least at my end with internet access working perfectly otherwise...


----------



## Labguy (24 Jun 2008)

Nothing on their website today (Tues 24th June).


----------



## eileen alana (25 Jun 2008)

great news, these regular saving accounts are edging towards the 8% bracket


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

eileen alana said:


> great news, these regular saving accounts are edging towards the 8% bracket


 
- Anglo Irish Bank are doing 8%!


----------



## eileen alana (25 Jun 2008)

oh soorry I forgot


----------



## N/SIDEPEOPLE (25 Jun 2008)

eileen alana said:


> great news, these regular saving accounts are edging towards the 8% bracket


 
I contacted headoffice on monday 23th; they said 'they were launching an account  @ "7.25%".


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Jun 2008)

BRICKTOP said:


> Was in my local EBS on Friday to close my current regular saver (opening the 8% in Anglo Irish instead) and asked about this new one. Not many details but launches 23-06. However they told me you have to make an appointment to open the account and see an advisor??????


 
The usual story of an EBS staff member to lazy to find out what their own company products are. Much easier to fob you off to the branch manager while they get back to reading their magazines.


----------



## yogi_bear (26 Jun 2008)

it looks like its available...I might just open up one this Saturday...I'm a bit of a rate tart 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2008)

yogi_bear said:


> it looks like its available...I might just open up one this Saturday...I'm a bit of a rate tart [broken link removed]


Do you already have an 8% _Anglo _account (€1K p.m. max), an _INBS _7.35% (€1K p.m.) account and/or an _AIB _7.3% account (€300 p.m.)?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (27 Jun 2008)

I opened a 7% RS in December. Rate cut to 4% in May. Thanks to AAM I am now aware of a new 7.25% RS. Foned EBS to switch my DD. I am told I have to close the old account,open a new account, stop the old DD, start a new DD. They are sending the forms in the post.

The CPC requires institutions to "treat their customers fairly" and always "act in the best interests of customers".

I have no problem with EBS shutting down the old and opening the new. But is it fair that they don't write to me and tell me about the new and is it fair that they make it such a p.i.t.b. to switch?


----------

